# Swimming in cherries!



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have cherries coming out the wazoo! Anyone else enjoying your early summer harvests? I'm thinking cherry turnovers tonight for the kids


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Ugh...I can't stand cherries...for some reason they make me queesy..

Picked the first watermelon of the season Saturday....good chilled watermelon with a little salt....mmmmm.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

crehberg said:


> Ugh...I can't stand cherries...for some reason they make me queesy..
> 
> Picked the first watermelon of the season Saturday....good chilled watermelon with a little salt....mmmmm.


Hard to beat fresh watermelon with salt! Weird how cherries make you feel sick. I've ate my share of cherries and then some,lol. I am getting most excited for my pumpkin plants


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Pretty. Sweet or tart?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bret said:


> Pretty. Sweet or tart?


Sweet,best plucked straight off tree


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely. I love cherries.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

HDRider said:


> Lovely. I love cherries.


Apperently you have to be careful how much you let your 4 year old eat


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Heard we are suppose to eat 40 cherries a day!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Wine and pie !


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Does swimming in cherries make you turn colors?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I love a cherry pie!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

And I was just thinking of cherry wine ....


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Cherries help you sleep. I have some on oatmeal when I wake up in the middle of the night. I can then fall back asleep better.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Used to sit under the tree and eat them on the spot.

Sell your surplus to American Stand. He is ripe for gouging.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Not yet I still haven’t found that cherry wine but after a few bottles.......


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Forcast said:


> Heard we are suppose to eat 40 cherries a day!


Well score,i've def accomplished that this week


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

IndyDave said:


> Does swimming in cherries make you turn colors?


sure does,i look like a bright red bing cherry


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

MichaelZ said:


> Cherries help you sleep. I have some on oatmeal when I wake up in the middle of the night. I can then fall back asleep better.


Interesting, I did not know they could help you sleep. I'm going to have to try that, I have not been sleeping. Wedding has me stressed out!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Don’t worry no matter what happens at the end of the day you will be married


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> Apperently you have to be careful how much you let your 4 year old eat


I'm the same way.... If I eat too many an unexpected sneeze or cough can be dangerous.... If you know what I mean... 

Sweet cherries won't do well this far north. We have a lot of sour, pie cherries and use them for many things.
We just got our first bag of cherries today at the grocery. They are US cherries, the lower province ones will be a little later. 

I take the time to pit them and Sweetie bulk cans them so we can use them later for other things.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> I'm the same way.... If I eat too many an unexpected sneeze or cough can be dangerous.... If you know what I mean...
> 
> Sweet cherries won't do well this far north. We have a lot of sour, pie cherries and use them for many things.
> We just got our first bag of cherries today at the grocery. They are US cherries, the lower province ones will be a little later.
> ...


lol that made me laugh


----------



## bamabear44 (Jan 30, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> I have cherries coming out the wazoo! Anyone else enjoying your early summer harvests? I'm thinking cherry turnovers tonight for the kids


I love cherrys! I buy them and eat them. I like cherry jam... but found out the sugar content was high, I am a diabetic and had to stop getting them...


----------

